# Reputable/Recommended Breeder in PA or nearby states?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I live in Texas and we went with Harborview out of Eire PA. I am over the moon with our puppy. You can see his thread and photos on the link in my signature. I highly recommend this breeder and her program!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

www.gpgrc.org

www.lenapegrc.org

For puppy referral 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pghgolden12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Micala-
I am a beginner to this as well but I am in the Pittsburgh area and asked a very similar question recently. 

The responses I got for reputable breeders include: Harborview (Erie), Ruffwater (Pittsburgh), Pamaande (Pittsburgh), Brianne goldens (Pittsburgh), and Top Hat (Dayton). 

I contacted a number of the breeders above and all were very helpful and kind, they all seem to have very good breeding programs.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

When I was looking both Syzygy goldens and Gazn goldens caught my eye.


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

This is VERY helpful - thank you! 

As someone brand new to this process, this forum is such a fabulous resource. I've talked to Tarameg Goldens near Gettysburg, Golden Glory goldens in Downingtown, and I've also emailed Harborview, but haven't gotten a response yet. 

I'll take a look at the others - thanks again!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

micala said:


> This is VERY helpful - thank you!
> 
> As someone brand new to this process, this forum is such a fabulous resource. I've talked to Tarameg Goldens near Gettysburg, Golden Glory goldens in Downingtown, and I've also emailed Harborview, but haven't gotten a response yet.
> 
> I'll take a look at the others - thanks again!


Glory Goldens-
Bristol won't be 2 years old until October and was bred on "fair" hip preliminary X-rays. There is a 1 in 4 chance of her being dysplastic at age two statistically according to OFA. 
http://www.offa.org/hd_prelims.html
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=501780
http://goldenglorypups.com/Page_2.php

Same is true for Bristol's littermate Sookie who was also bred underage with prelims. 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=502181

I would not consider either breeding. 
http://www.grca.org/thegrca/code.html



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

... and that is why this forum is invaluable. Thank you so much!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Who are the parents of the Tarameg litter? I'm finding some gaps in their clearances as well:

For example, Tarameg's Big Island Sunset has no hip clearance but has an elbow clearance. These are typically done at the same time. Her eye clearance is not up to date. This bitch was bred as there are offspring on K9data. She may have had her hips redone using Penn Hip but why would they do that when their other dogs had OFA hips done? Food for thought...
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=301090
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1359046#animal




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Forgive me for saying this but be causious of any puppy mill type settings. I've heard there are quite a few in the Amish country. So sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My boy Neeko and Molson came from Golden Valley's ....Warren & Deb Gelsebach....they dont have a website...you can find them on the internet, they are in Red Hill, Pa....great dogs....They were recommended to me by the Golden Retriever Club in Montgomery County , Pa. I believe....they have a litter due April 20th, Im debating taking the plunge again  Good luck with your search...


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you!

I spoke with Tarameg only because a good friend of mine just got one of their puppies several months ago and her family has always had dogs from there and all have been wonderful, healthy dogs. 

There's so much to learn and research when you're just starting with this - so you all have been SO incredibly helpful.

I've emailed both Harborview and Ruffwater. Hopefully I'll hear from them soon. 

If you have any other advice - please share! Thank you again!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just keep in mind if the breeder has a questionnaire on the website--please make sure you fill it out vice relying on email alone.


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep - good to keep in mind. I did include the puppy form with both and I actually just got a response now from Marcy at Ruffwater saying that she's had a busy day and will email later with more info. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Got my new pup from Gazn Goldens. Couldn't be happier with both the pup and the breeder. She runs a flawless operation.


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

That's great to know - thank you!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*Good info*

Hi micala - I'm glad you started this thread! I'm in Eastern PA and my husband and I have been discussing a little girl (Golden ) and I just started breeder research myself. Very helpful suggestions from everyone!

We have 2 boys right now, Harley turns 4 next month and Buddy turned 3 in Feb....the thought of having another puppy is both exciting and of course a little scary - all over again!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

When I was looking for a pup last year I contacted my breeder from the 90's who's from Long Island. She did not have any pups but recommended three breeders that "she trusted". One was Gazn in Pa, Beau Geste in Ma and I cannot remember the third. Murphy is a Beau Geste pup and he's georgeous!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh nice! Yes everyone has been so helpful. Lots of great info and recommendations! Good luck with your search, too!


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

*We Found Our Breeder!*

First, I just wanted to thank you all so much for all of your help in looking for a reputable breeder. I learned so much - what a great resource you all are!

We talked to so many people both here and over the phone and so many people who care so deeply about their dogs and this breed. I can't wait to get our golden!

So, we have good news - we found our breeder! We're going with Pamaande Goldens in Pittsburgh. The timing works out perfectly for us so we decided to go with them even though we talked to quite a few really wonderful breeders.

Good luck to everyone else in your search - we should bring our pup home in about 9 weeks!  We can't wait!!


----------



## Liberty Run Goldens (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats, Micala! Have fun with your new puppy.


----------



## llmjdm23 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am looking for a female golden retriever puppy. We live in PA near Harrisburg.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - have you had a chance to check out the stickies on the "choosing a breeder" board? Also, the Golden Retriever Club of America has a lot of great information on their website so you can become familiar with health issues and the recommended clearances for breeding dogs.

If you check out the breeders who have been recommended on this forum and steer clear of the ones who were shown to be breeding dogs without clearances then you will be headed in the right direction. You could start a new thread with any questions you have and may get more answers.

Best of luck on your search!


----------



## pghgolden12 (Dec 27, 2012)

have fun with your pup micala!


----------

